# Certified Coders - want to work remotely?



## mholland (Jul 17, 2015)

I am a certified coder and I am getting inundated with position offers I already work remotely for two great companies. If anyone is looking for work full or part time - please contact me.. there obviously is a shortage of credentialed coders. Please keep in mind - I am not a recruiter - I am a coder like many of you and I also would appreciate all USA citizens at this point forward to contact me as the opportunities I have are seeking USA citizen credentialed coders.

Please e-mail me at holland829@gmail.com

Thank you,

Marybeth Holland COC CPC

P S I will not be reviewing coders response on this site.


----------



## teresabug (Jul 17, 2015)

Hello-
I belong to a facebook group called "JOBS for American Medical Coders" and it is a forum to post positions that are available. Check it out- you have to request to join but you will be approved within an hour or so then you can post the pertinent details there.

Good luck


----------



## mholland (Jul 17, 2015)

Teresa - thanks for the information but I am getting plenty of e-mails. I will check out that groupon FB thanks for the tip!

Marybeth Holland COC CPC
Joshua Tree CA


----------



## tori_ryan24 (Jul 22, 2015)

*thank you!*

I sent you an email.  Thank you!

Tori


----------



## sa_hollingsworth (Jul 23, 2015)

*Thank you*

Thank you for reaching out; I have been having a hard time finding a part time remote position. 
I am newly certified so assumed this MAY be the issue. I currently work in auditing, but I had hoped with my CPC and coding edu, it would be a bit easier. 

I've emailed you. 
Thanks again!


----------



## sa_hollingsworth (Jul 23, 2015)

*Thank you*

Thank you for reaching out; I have been having a hard time finding a part time remote position. 
I am newly certified so assumed this MAY be the issue. I currently work in auditing, but I had hoped with my CPC and coding edu, it would be a bit easier. 

I've emailed you. 
Thanks again!


----------



## tgately (Jul 23, 2015)

*remote coding positions*

Hello,
Thank you for posting this information. I have emailed you. 

Teresa Gately, CPC


----------



## justineyaun (Jul 23, 2015)

*Interested in Pt remote*

Thank you for posting this. I have emailed you for more information on this position.


----------



## coridonton (Jul 29, 2015)

Sent you and email!


----------



## mbardwell (Jul 30, 2015)

*Coding Posiyons*

I would be interesting in receiving information.

Thank you

Maureen Bardwell
mbardwellcpc@att.net


----------



## RebeccaWells1987 (Jul 30, 2015)

Would any of these companies consider someone who isn't certified yet but in the process of doing so? I'm pretty desperate at this point. Thank you.


----------



## pgogoi (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello,
Thank you for posting this,I am very much interested ,I have sent you an e-mail to know more about the position.
Thanks again
Pallavi


----------



## Savithathomas (Aug 6, 2015)

*coder*

Hi,

  Please check i have sent the mail, am really interested .Thanks for Posting.

savithathomas


----------

